# What I've learned since I started my "diet"



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

You might have seen on other boards when I talked about having major mental issues(ADHD, Borderline Personality Disorder, Depression, Anxiety). Since I quit drinking pop, they are almost GONE. I went from drinking 4 20 oz Mt Dews a day to the occasional Diet Dr Pepper. In 2 months I have not been down. Even PMS was lessened and I had it so bad they called it that other thinger I can't remember lol. Since I've cut out sugar, and when I need to sweeten something I add a bit of honey, it's gotten even better. 

Now, I know it wasn't the caffeine because I'm still drinking coffee(black). So apparently sugar was the culprit. I had a "binge" the other day of 3 chocolate chip cookies and I felt so sluggish. It was a bad decision to eat them, it wasn't even emotional eating(my biggest downfall) it was because I went too long without eating and I got the shakes so I started eating. I ate some chips(sun chips so they weren't that bad) and a half a sandwich then ate the cookies.

So anyway, just wanted to tell people that cutting sugar will help in a lot of ways besides losing weight.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

SO many ingredients in foods can affect people definitely.

I hate the diet soda asparatame stuff. It can affect you in many ways. I drank tons of diet pepsi. Finally I stopped and drank water and I know it helped me feel different! 

Listen to the old body and you know when foods are good reactions for you or bad ones.
Process of elimination and adding some foods back into your diet can tell a person alot.

It has for me. I know what to avoid and what makes me gain weight and what keeps me slim.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool, Little Miss Livewire  Not that you had the shakes and all, but that 1)you stopped the soda and stopped the "issues"....and that you're narrowing it down to what it was! :rock:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

good for you in chucking the soda, that was a LOT of soda!!!!

yes, that also was a lot of sugar(more correctly high fructose corn syrup BTW), but also a LOT Of chemicals and weird stuff, dyes, acids to boot.

your teeth will thank you


----------

